# Lost root with Jelly Bean



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

It seems like I lost my root after I installed 4.1. I noticed this because when I tried to open romtoolbox, it said no way buddy. I downloaded a root checker and when I ran it it verified to me that I'm no longer rooted. Has anyone else had this issue?

Sent from my Jelly Bean Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

joe139 said:


> It seems like I lost my root after I installed 4.1. I noticed this because when I tried to open romtoolbox, it said no way buddy. I downloaded a root checker and when I ran it it verified to me that I'm no longer rooted. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Sent from my Jelly Bean Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't see a download link...I really wanna try this ROM.... is this sense or aosp based?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I am using TeamLiquid's ROM and flashed their SuperSU

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Download Link:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]TeamLiquid JellyBean V1[/background]
http://developer.clo...n-V1-signed.zip

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]SuperSU for Jelly Build[/background]
http://developer.clo.../JB-SuperSU.zip[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I flashed the rom without the jellbean SU. Whoops. Downloaded JBsu as linked above, rebooted into recovery, flashed the JBsu and tada rooted and working great again.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

If anyone couldn't tell, my posts were sarcastic

Wrong section

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Development section is for ROM/Kernel postings only. Thank you!


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

... and there are other JB threads going already.


----------



## joe139 (May 1, 2012)

Sorry guys for posting in the wrong section. I will never do it again. And yes there are other threads, I understand that. I am not going to go through 300+ posts to look for a question to hopefully see an answer to it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

joe139 said:


> Sorry guys for posting in the wrong section. I will never do it again. And yes there are other threads, I understand that. I am not going to go through 300+ posts to look for a question to hopefully see an answer to it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There's this thing called the Search function... works wonders.


----------

